# מישהי מכירה את פיליפ וזאנה (ספר)?



## *שיר (9/8/01)

מישהי מכירה את פיליפ וזאנה (ספר)? 
המספרה שלו ברח´ירמיהו בצפון ת"א. אני יודעת שהוא נחשב ספר טוב. אבל מישהי מכירה אותו אישית?


----------



## רחלי1 (9/8/01)

בעקיפין, ובכל זאת- 
לאמא שלי יש חנות פרחים ממש בקרבת המספרה שלו. כשכלות באות היישר ממנו אליה (לאסוף את זר הכלה) היא מעידה שהן נראות מצויין ושהוא עושה עבודה מעולה. (שמעתי את זה ממנה לא פעם). אני אישית לא ראיתי מקרוב את העבודה שלו....


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

../images/Emo6.gif 
אז כמה עולה זר כלה אצל אמא שלך?


----------



## רחלי1 (9/8/01)

אני יכולה לתת לך את מס´ הטלפון 
בחנות....כמו כל "הילדים של", גם לי אין ממש מושג לגבי מחירים. אני יודעת שהיא מאוד הוגנת, ובעסק כבר 30 שנה. טוב, אז בלי תעמולה מיותרת...03-6048332, וקוראים לה שרה


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

תודה! 
אם אני אלך לפיליפ, אני אעבור אצלה!


----------



## רחלי1 (9/8/01)

../images/Emo20.gif ממש בכייף ../images/Emo20.gif ובהצלחה!!!


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

הוא רוצה 750 שקל לתסרוקת!!! ../images/Emo46.gif ../images/Emo46.gif 
טוב, ירדתי מהרעיון. תגידו לי, הם שפויים?! מה זה הטירוף הזה?!?!


----------



## אתי@ (9/8/01)

כמה נשמע לך סביר לתסרוקת??? 
כי כמו שאני יודעת בסלונים בדיזינגוף - תסרוקת, איפור וציפורניים עולה בין 1000 ל - 1500 ש"ח. ככה שאולי הוא מהיקרנים של דיזינגוף, אבל אלה המחירים...


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

זה נראה לי מוגזם!!! לא מוכנה! ../images/Emo46.gif 
חליק, כמה זמן הוא הולך לעבוד עלי? שעה - גג? אז 750 שקל לשעת עבודה?! למה מה קרה? מי מת?! נמאס לי ששוחטים ככה ברגע שמדובר בכלה.


----------



## אתי@ (9/8/01)

אז תלכי למספרה הקבועה שלך... 
בד"כ כל ספר נורמלי יודע לעשות גם תסרוקות (לא רק תספורות). והוא בטוח יקח פחות. ממהיכרות הקצרה שלנו לא נראה לי שאת רוצה משהו יותר מידי מסובך, לא??? אם אני צודקת, אז כמעט כל ספר יוכל לעשות לך תסרוקת במחיר נורמלי...


----------



## הילית* (9/8/01)

אז אני משלמת 300 ש"ח 
אמנם זנה יעלה לי יותר כי אני אעשה גם תסרוקת נסיון אבל זה כבר נראה לי די סביר. ושוקי סמוכה ביקש ממני 400 ש"ח והוא אפילו מגיע עד הבית ואני יודעת על מחירים הרבה יותר נורמליים מ- 750 ש"ח אצל ספרים אחרים. מי שפראייר- שישלם!


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

מותר לשאול למה לא רצית אותו? 
אם לא נעים לך לספר בפורום, אז תשלחי לי מייל.


----------



## הילית* (9/8/01)

לא יודעת להסביר 
לא הייתה לי שום בעיה איתו. הוא הציע לי 3 תסרוקות (בלי ממש לעשות נסיון) ושהיו ממש בסדר (ואפילו אמא שלי אמרה את זה...) אבל הרגשתי יותר טוב עם הספרית איתה סגרתי בסוף, שבת משפחה שלי אמרה שהיא כבר הוציאה הרבה כלות והן נראו ממש יפה וחוץ מזה שהרגשתי טוב איתה. הספרית נמצאת במרום נווה. אני הולכת עכשיו לעשות אצלה תסרוקת נסיון ואז אדווח לכן


----------



## אתי@ (9/8/01)

תזכירי לי אצל מי את מסתרקת בסוף 
שכחתי...


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

הבעיה היא בשבדיוק נטשתי את הספר 
שלי...כי הוא ממש אכזב אותי בפעמים האחרונות.


----------



## אתי@ (9/8/01)

זה הזמן למצוא ספר חדש ../images/Emo8.gif 
אולי תשאלי את אתי אלבכרי, יש לה ספרית שהיא עובדת איתה. וחוץ מזה, היא מכירה ספרים טובים בכל מקום, גם בפיזדלוח... היא בטח תוכל להמליץ לך על מישהו!!!


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

OK - אתי- הצילו!!! ../images/Emo53.gif


----------



## הילית* (9/8/01)

שישכח מזה....מה אנחנו פרייריות?!


----------



## אינצה (9/8/01)

ושוב אני אחזור לחתונה של אתמול 
הכלה הסתרקה אצל שלומי חסנוב, אין לי מושג כמה זה עלה אבל אני יודעת בוודאות שהוא עבד על התסרוקת במשך 4 שעות!!! ומדובר בתסרוקת פשוטה מאוד! שיער פזור בעיקר, עם קצוות מלפנים משוכות אחורה (הסברתי ברור?


----------



## *שיר (9/8/01)

ותשמעו עוד קטע - מרוב עצבים ../images/Emo3.gif 
שלחתי את חברה שלי שתתקשר אליו לשאול כמה עולה תסרוקת לאירוע. הוא שאל אותה: "כלה?" היא: "לא" הוא: "350-400 שקל" אתן מבינות לכלה הוא פשוט לוקח פי שתיים! אז שילכו כל הספרי צמרת להז...!!


----------



## רויטל של לירון (9/8/01)

אני לא מאמינה, איזה חצופים


----------



## רחלי1 (9/8/01)

אני בשוק! ../images/Emo12.gif 
מנצלים עד הסוף את היום הזה בחיינו. ולחשוב שיש אנשים שעוברים את זה יותר מפעם אחת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (לא עלינו...)


----------



## sariteran (9/8/01)

שוקי סמוחה 
הי שיר! לדעתי הסכום של 750 ש"ח עבור תסרוקת הוא שערורייתי ומזעזע - אל תלכי אליו ולו רק בשביל העקרון! לגבי שוקי סמוחה, הוא עשה את התסרוקת והאיפור לבת דודה שלי שהתחתנה לפני שנה וחצי, והייתי איתה באותו יום. הוא היה בסדר גמור, התסרוקת היתה מאד יפה והחזיקה לאורך כל הערב והלילה. הוא עשה רושם של איש מקצוע מצוין (נכון ללפני שנה וחצי), ואני יודעת שהוא לוקח סכומים הגיוניים ומגיע עד הבית.לשיקולך! בהצלחה, שרית.


----------



## *שיר (12/8/01)

תודה! 
אני חושבת שאני אנסה אותו. האמת היא שאין לי כלכך אופציה אחרת ואני גם מאוד אשמח למישהו שיבוא אלי הביתה.


----------

